# Fall River:Police, traffic officials ask City Council to shift to expiration sticker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police, traffic officials ask City Council to shift to expiration sticker enforcement *

Updated 2 hour(s) ago

For those paying the city bills with an eye toward keeping safe cars on city streets, the proposal hits a home run. For those stretching out years before bringing their vehicles for inspections, they'll be out at the plate a lot quicker, as in out 50 bucks.

The City Council is being asked to consider allowing traffic officers, rather than police officers, to hand out tickets for expired inspection stickers. Who should be responsible?


----------

